# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  El Cull

## albertoile

Hola buenas estoy con esta técnica en el gec 2 y es para preguntaros si es útil :Confused: o no pasa nada que siga leyendo el libro y lo deje para mas tarde.Tambien me pasa con la técnica del ***to es útil o mejor prescindir de ella.Con la ultima técnica que digo esta mas estudiada muchas gracias a todos

----------


## Mago Lawrence

Si es útil o no, depende mucho de lo que vayas a hacer en futuros juegos, personalmente te aconsejo que aprendas todas las que puedas, habrá técnicas que quizás no vayas a usarlas nunca pero siempre es bueno saberlas, quien sabe si en un futuro te servirán.

Mi consejo: Aprende todo lo que puedas, en un momento u otro te vendrá bien.

----------


## MagNity

Creo que es una de las técnicas que se le puede dar más juego y sacar más partido. Tengo amigos que hacen lo que quieren gracias a esta técnica. Personalmente no tengo el dominio de ellos, pero suficiente para incluso ser una de mis mejores armas cuando quiero improvisar un poco. Yo, si puedes, le dedicaría un tiempo y vería si dedicarle más tiempo o no... pero para mi, es una de las que fácilmente puede estar en nuestras técnicas habituales.

----------


## cerveser

En mi humilde opinión, las técnicas son las HERRAMIENTAS de los magos. Cuantas más y mejor domines, de más recursos vas a disponer para realizar los efectos, a parte de abrir puertas a la creación de juegos o creación de variantes.

Edito: Añadir que las técnicas están muy bien explicadas en GEC. Ánimo!!

----------


## albertoile

Lo tengo un poco atravesado estas tecnicas como he dicho, pero yo pregunto,puedo seguir con el libro y más tarde volver a retomar estas técnicas para aprenderlas :Confused: y otra cosa puedo ver estas técnicas en otros libros :Confused:  O vídeos?? Gracias a todos

----------


## MagNity

Albertolie, ¿tienes posibilidad de acercarte por algún circulo mágico? porque será más fácil que te lo muestre otro mago si este domina bien la técnica. Se que existe algún vídeo explicativo del cull, pero no me acuerdo del nombre. Miraré de preguntar si puedo a algún compañero mago a ver si lo sabe.
Como te comento, no es una técnica difícil (creo que si te la mostraran, la pillarías al momento), eso si, depende de lo que quieras hacer con la técnica, te precisa de muchas horas de practica (como es normal) para ganar naturalidad.
Si, claro que puedes seguir con el libro, habrá juegos que no podrás hacer, pero otros si.

----------


## Turko

Como dice Magnity, creó que es una técnica que te puede salvar el culo en muchas ocasiones. A mi se me da como el culo, pero sigo intentándolo....

Kostia Kimlat tiene varias cosas sobre el cull entre ellos un DVD. Busca su nombre junto a Penn and Teller pues grabó un programa con ellos y veras lo que se puede hacer con el cull.

Alberto de Figueiredo también es un especialista en el cull y puedes leer su forma de hacerlo en su libro (creo que 13).

David González (mago de Elche, creó) tiene otra variante y también tiene un DVD que lo llamaron creó David Cull.

Harapan Ong tiene un DVD llamado Cullology también dedicado al cull. Tuve la suerte de conocerle en una visita a Madrid y me dejó alucinado.

Seguro que me dejó mucho, pero ahora no me viene a la cabeza o no lo conozco porque llevó poco en el mundillo.

Esperó que te sirva

----------

